# Application de cartographie de base de données



## Le Mateur d'Abimes (15 Novembre 2012)

Je suis à la recherche d'une application de cartographie de contact. 
Je m'explique, je ne cherche pas un CRM, mon entreprise en a déjà un qui est une belle usine à gaz. 
Je peux depuis la base de données clients exporter les contacts avec leurs adresses, numéro de téléphone. 
Je souhaite pouvoir organiser facilement mes déplacements et voir en un coup d'oeil sur ipad et/ou iphone quels sont les contacts qui sont dans la ville, le département ou la région dans laquelle je suis ou je compte me rendre prochainement. 
Une vue cartographique est nécessaire, la possibilité d'ajouter ou de modifier les contacts un plus, la synchronisation avec le CRM pas la peine. 
La possibilité d'ajouter des informations comme les prochains rdv, les dernières rencontres, les derniers projets... serait parfait. 

Je pensais au départ me créer une BDD sur bento que j'utilise pour d'autres choses, mais il me manque la partie cartographique. 

En gros je suis à la recherche d'un SIG intégré et déjà préparé pour la gestion de contacts. Si ça n'existe pas je le ferai par SIG. 

Merci de votre aide parce que je ne trouve pas sur le net.


----------



## Lauange (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Est ce que tu a vu cela : http://www.igeomac.fr/igeomac/Applications_iPhone_iPad.html. 

Il m'arrive d'utiliser mappoint sur Pc pour qques études geomarketing. Tu connais ?


----------



## Le Mateur d'Abimes (16 Novembre 2012)

Non je ne connais pas Mappoint. Je vais regarder ça pour une utilisation sur PC. 
Merci pour la liste d'appli. Mais pour l'instant je cherche plutôt une application dédiée gestion de contacts plutôt qu'une appli de carto avec laquelle je pourrais également gérer mes contacts. 
Je ne sais pas si vous voyez bien la nuance ? 
Par contre je cherche dans les méandres de l'appstore et c'est pas dit que ça existe... Et pourtant il y a une app pour tout !


----------



## Le Mateur d'Abimes (25 Novembre 2012)

J'ai peut être trouver quelque chose de chez adnx. Xpoint, malheureusement pas encore dispo pour iPhone et u peu cher, mais ça ressemble vraiment à ce que je recherche. 
Quelqu'un connaît ? Des avis ou des idées d'appli concurrente ?


----------



## Lauange (26 Novembre 2012)

Hello

0,89 &#8364; sur l'app store pour iPad. Je suis en train de la tester et elle est super intuitive et efficace.


----------



## Le Mateur d'Abimes (27 Novembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> 0,89  sur l'app store pour iPad. Je suis en train de la tester et elle est super intuitive et efficace.



Oui, et en plus super promo au moment ou je la découvre. Sacré coup de bol. 
Même promo pour la version Mac. 
Deux petits problèmes : 
- le format d'importation vraiment étrange : au fichier texte, mais surtout codé de façon pas du tout adaptée à une base de donnée avec une entrée par ligne. 
- le manque de cache pour permettre de travailler en minimum hors connexion comme dans le train par exemple ou si pas de carto en cache pourquoi ne pas pouvoir travailler la base de donnée ?


----------



## Lauange (27 Novembre 2012)

Hello

Un seul reproche, pas d'importation possible pour la version Ipad. Par contre, appli très intuitive et j'ai cartographié mes contacts très facilement.


----------



## Le Mateur d'Abimes (30 Novembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Un seul reproche, pas d'importation possible pour la version Ipad. Par contre, appli très intuitive et j'ai cartographié mes contacts très facilement.



Oui pas d'importation pour la version iPad, j'ai acheté la version Mac également, ce qui m'a permis de faire exactement ce que je voulais : soit depuis un fichier client sous excel placer mes contacts sur une carte. 
Ce fut complexe, car même dans la version Mac le mode d'importation n'est pas très versatile. Je suis passé par l'intermédiaire de Bento afin de rendre compatible les champs avec le carnet d'adresse puis j'ai fait un import de mon dossier contact créé. 
Les contacts sont automatiquement géolocalisé... C'est génial !

Bon j'ai quand même quelques lenteurs avec ma bibliothèque (plus de 600 places). Je vais surement diviser en région mes contacts. 

Petits reproches également : l'impossibilité de choisir le champ qu'il y a dans l'étiquette, et il manque une icône conditionnée par une valeur de champ. Mais bon ce serait du grand luxe. 

En tout cas super appli qui me permettra d'être plus efficace dans mon activité professionnelle.


----------

